# Steve's  langostino  Pasta



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 16, 2021)

Not very often when you see a post that goes straight to the top of the to do list.  I knew when I seen 

 Steve H
 dish it had to be done.  Thanks for sharing this.  I can tell you have done some work on it.  Something about it keep screaming mussels!  I went up to Adli and got some of those frozen ones.  Only $2.50 and they quite good.  I also made some zucchini noodles.  Sauteed a couple minutes with some garlic, black pepper and olive oil.  Thanks again.  Mine not nealy pretty as yours but taste really good.












Dan sent me this package.  I used the sauce on a brisket sandwich.  It is very good.  Thanks bud.  Special kind of people live on this forum.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 17, 2021)

Your dish looks good. Mussles are a great addition. The more times I go back to look at the recipe 

 Steve H
 posted, the more options for Seafood come to mind. I love Scallops, a fine addition. This would make a Helluva great Clam Sauce over Linguini.! A little Calamari added as the pan comes off heat would be nice. Steve came up with a great combo of Sauce flavors, the possibilities are endless...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Jul 17, 2021)

When. On the rare occasions. I make it for myself I add clams and scallops. Ann doesn't care for them. And they work well with the sauce.  You dish looks excellent Brian!


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 17, 2021)

Looks good


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 17, 2021)

Man yeah Brian. Good looking stuff. That is whats so great about SMF, folks post a cook and then others can tweak it to their own liking.  And no one gets their feeling hurt because "it wasnt done right." 

Jim


----------



## Steve H (Jul 17, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Man yeah Brian. Good looking stuff. That is whats so great about SMF, folks post a cook and then others can tweak it to their own liking.  And no one gets their feeling hurt because "it wasnt done right."
> 
> Jim



Yup! Well said Jim.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 17, 2021)

Nice Brian, that looks real tasty!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 17, 2021)

Looks yummy Brian, nice work there! RAY


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 17, 2021)

This is a keeper.  I messed up adding the juices from the mussels.  It thinned out the sauce but still good.  Thanks all.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 17, 2021)

Looks great Brian!! Gotta love the zoodles too.


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 18, 2021)

Man Brian, that looks really good. Love the mussels in there. Both of us mentioned when Steve posted the thread that we were going to put this together, and we both did. I made it also but with a different twist. Same basis, just a different execution. Nice job sir.

Robert


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 18, 2021)

ad





tx smoker said:


> Man Brian, that looks really good. Love the mussels in there. Both of us mentioned when Steve posted the thread that we were going to put this together, and we both did. I made it also but with a different twist. Same basis, just a different execution. Nice job sir.
> 
> Robert


That is some good tasting broth.  Steve's  Zuppa Toscana also a great one.  Made it several times and was planning it before this was posted.


----------

